# Gilmour delay-what unit will cover it



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey folks, A Canadian gear page..AWESOME!
I was hoping someone might give some recommendations on a delay unit that can get the longer delay times 1-2sec. i'm currently using an Ibanez ad-9 and Boss DD-6 which are fine for short to medium length delays. But, i'm still lacking a unit for the longer Gilmour type delays that i remember from my youth. 
help me out here friends
* would prefer not to go over the $500 mark*

cheers
Chris


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

gtrchris said:


> Hey folks, A Canadian gear page..AWESOME!
> I was hoping someone might give some recommendations on a delay unit that can get the longer delay times 1-2sec. i'm currently using an Ibanez ad-9 and Boss DD-6 which are fine for short to medium length delays. But, i'm still lacking a unit for the longer Gilmour type delays that i remember from my youth.
> help me out here friends
> * would prefer not to go over the $500 mark*
> ...


Over a second, wow. I don't know of any off the top of my head but I do know the Maxon AD-900 is one of the best sounding but only does 900ms, so almost a second.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

David mainly uses vintage analog rackmounted delay units, however those can get pricey :tongue: . I'd recommend looking into the Line 6 Echo Park(i may trade in my DD-3 for one soon), it's a fairly versatile pedal with several different delay types, as well alot of people like the Boss DD-20.

Another option is to wait for the new Boss Re-20 to be released, it's a pedal version of the Roland Space echo from the 70's


Here's a link to the echo park page http://line6.com/tonecore/echoPark.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

The DD-20 can certainly cover all the Gilmour-type lead and rhythm delays you might need. It's a fine sounding unit and the 4 presets are nice to have. If you're really, really into Gilmour wait for the TC Electronic Nova Delay to hit the streets. David is a big fan of the rack mounted TC Electronic 2290 and the Nova looks to be a poor man's 2290 in a stomp box. I heard rumours of a street price in the $500-$600 CAD range.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks friends for the quick reply!
I think that new TC delay will be the bomb:rockon:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*Gilmour*

Here's two big sites 'bout everything mister Gilmour uses.

http://www.tonefromheaven.com/

http://www.gilmourish.com/

You will probably found everything you want about the tone and effects to get the classic sounds of David. Good search and I hope you'll find the Holy Grail!


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Ti-Ron for the great info:food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Covering David Gilmour must be fun... you'll need a pedalboard longer than my room, lol. 

I've heard good things 'bout that Line 6, never used it personally though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

violation said:


> I've heard good things 'bout that Line 6, never used it personally though.


My only gripe with the DL-4 is the lack of LED display and the extremely touchy controls. Although in fairness this is my gripe with the DD-20's stored patches: sure you know the tempo and the divisions you set (you see it on the display when you call up the patch) but try remembering if you used analog or tape delay and what effect blend and feedback settings you used. Gotta remember to write those patch settings down!


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Um, I had an Echo Park for a while, but didn't bond with it- I still have the Line6 Verbzilla- it nails some of those massive verb tones in the low register that Gilmour uses.Drool


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, I've been looking into that exact reverb pedal... soundclips I've listened to sound pretty nice. I take it you'd reccomend it? Hah.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

+ 1 on the Verbzilla:food-smiley-004:


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

The Nova Delay may sound good but keep in mind it only has one lone preset. :confused-smiley-010 I don't know what they were thinking. If they can put in one they can put in 4 or 8. All it is , is a few extra bytes of storage and a little bit more code. One preset is a tease. If the TC Nova Delay sells for $500 in Canada, then one can just get the Eventide stomp box delay for $525 and have all the presets one would need and have Eventide quality to boot.

Both of these are too rich for my blood when the DD-20 does the job and includes presets to boot.


----------

